
American Bridge releases hundreds of pages of Trump admin opposition research - sdaitzman
https://trumpresearchbook.com/
======
jmnicolas
> This website exists to help allies find the research needed to defeat Donald
> Trump in 2020.

As an external observer my only question to the authors would be "then why did
you choose the most worthless opponent to face Trump if you really wanted to
win ?".

I can't believe democrats have no one more credible than Biden to counter
Trump. That baffles me.

